# Ive shot all kinds



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Of stuff for ammo to see how it worked,,BB's= well they work but not worth the trouble for me, and dangerous whenever you shoot a pouchful, might go anywhere, rocks, ok up close, over bout 15 ft, WOO Hoo, go all over, round candy works ok but too light, golfballs WAYYY too heavy, but they do work, all sizes hex and square nuts, OK up to bout mebbe 30 ft, reall Iffy, and oh yeah one time i ran out of ammo in the woods, and shot some pennies and nickles at a board, when the hit on edge, buried theirselves, on side, bounced out, SOO actually can shoot anything=even M&M's





















=Shucks try it,
it's all in FUN anyhow


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Well i wount say you can shoout anything. IN my younger and not so smart days. We were drinking and got the bright idea to shout flatwear ended up pulling a spoon out of my arm. so always remember drinking and shoting anything dont mix. but it makes kinda hard to have beer after you shot the can.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

I've tried jelly babies but the heads come off if you're not careful. Nice, round pebbles are what I generally use but I'm gonna have to get a bagful of, say, 15mm ball bearings and a bullet trap for some dedicated target practice.


----------

